# Civil PE Review Course (Indranil Goswami) for October 2019 exam



## civilized_naah (Apr 9, 2019)

This post has all relevant information about the PE (Civil) Review Course to be given August - October 2019. The *start date is August 8, 2019*.

1.       The first 9 lectures (out of 21) of the course will be devoted to AM (breadth) topics, and the following 11 lectures will be devoted to the 5 depth areas. Emphasis will be on problem solving in all the sessions. Approximately 20 problems will be discussed in a typical 3-hour session.

2.       Lecture 21 will serve as a *capstone review session* where ‘last minute’ questions from all 5 subject areas will be discussed. This session will also allow us to address queries about the end-of-course practice exam which will be sent out a week before this session. This has the potential to become a student-led session, where the class participants ask questions (either broad subject based, or specific question based), to be addressed by the instructor.

3.       The *cost to enroll* in the 63-hour course is $900. The anticipated *start date* is Thursday August 8, 2019 and the last lecture is scheduled for Thursday October 17, 2019. The *PE exam* is Friday October 25, 2019.

4.       Candidates who are unsuccessful in the PE exam (the one administered immediately following the conclusion of the review sessions) are welcome to *attend the next course sessions at no charge*.

The features of the highly successful course that remain unchanged are:

1.       All lectures taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami, who has taught the PE Review for over 15 years. In that time, there have been over 500 successes at an overall passing rate over 75%

2.       Course delivery is via *live online WEBINARS*. The meeting time is Tuesdays and Thursdays 6 pm – 9 pm Eastern Standard Time. Lecture 1 is a Tuesday. So is Lecture 21, which is a capstone review.

3.       *Lectures will be recorded and archived* on Youtube. Lecture videos are uploaded within 2 hours of completion of the live lecture. Lectures are archived for the duration of the course. Never miss a lecture!

4.       Approximately *600 pages of course notes* (PDF) are shared with students upon registration. With early registration, you can start your personal review ahead of the course start (recommended).

5.       Approximately *300 practice problems* (PDF). These are organized into 10 sets – one AM and one PM set or each subject. These are also shared with students upon registration.

*CONTACT*

For more information contact Lina Malechkova ([email protected] )

Dr. Indranil Goswami can be contacted at [email protected] or [email protected]

*COURSE SCHEDULE (21 sessions = 63 hours)*

Lectures 1-9 (AM topics)               AUG: 8, 13, 15, 20, 22, 27, 29                        SEP: 3, 5

Lectures 10-20 (PM Topics)          SEP: 10, 12, 17, 19, 24, 26                               OCT: 1, 3, 8, 10, 15

LECTURE 21                                         OCT: 17 – Capstone Review – all 5 subject areas

PRACTICE EXAM sent out following OCT 17th (Thursday) lecture


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2020)

Is this review course being offered for the April 2020 exam?


----------



## greezly90 (Jul 17, 2020)

thank you for info! I don’t know exactly about these services but I can tell you about my experience. One year ago I wanted to pass a hard IT exam. I found these guys https://www.spotoclub.com/ who provide a quality online IT certification training. They make sure that their online training will help their customers to pass the IT exam easily in the first try. I was really happy with their services and had the best result in my exam. So if you want, you can look through this site for more info!


----------

